# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام (کد بخش محل اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی؟)

## farhad12332100

سلام . من یه مشکل تو ثبت نام دارم : 

23 - کد بخش محل اخذ مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی (جستجو)*


من هنوز مدرک پیشدانشگاهی رو نگرفتم که این چی میگه ! سال چهارم هستم در حال حاضر

----------


## JOEY_DEX

شما کد اون محلی رو که در حال حاضراونجا دارین پیش می خونین بزنین

----------

